

Former Executive Charged with Price Fixing in Online Marketplace Prosecution - davidu
http://www.fbi.gov/sanfrancisco/press-releases/2015/former-e-commerce-executive-charged-with-price-fixing-in-the-antitrust-divisions-first-online-marketplace-prosecution

======
davidu
Basically, automated algorithms in Amazon's marketplace that price-matched
every time he or another seller raised or lowered the price of a poster.

Be careful out there, clever coders... you just might be breaking the law.

